# Invert Re-homing Project



## Jester UK (Aug 1, 2010)

A fello exotic animal enthusiast and myself are founding a charity for unwanted, neglected or uncontrolable inverts in the nature of the Tarantula, Dangerous Spider, Scorpion and other Inverts such as the Camel Spider, Snail, Mantid ect. The animals will be re-homed directly to keepers or donated to pet shops.

Although the Inverts being rehomed are 'Sold' we are strictly none profit as any money made will be invested in to the feeding, heating and care as well as further projects such as researching expanding the Charity.

Anybody else wishing to pass an unwanted or if anybody knows of knows somebody with an unwanted or neglected Invert please contact myself or LeviathanNI.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

I think its an interesting thing to do

I do alot of charity work, however its mainly involving children with limited life.

I just dont understand the concept of this idea. So people give you inverts. You sell the inverts on? is that correct?


----------



## Jester UK (Aug 1, 2010)

it's not so much selling on, more of rehoming but we cant pay P&P, feeding and heating on 100's of inverts. So we add a a little which pays for the next invert, kind of roll on roll off with animals.


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

You may require a pet traders license for this sort of charity folks....:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

Now if they were all rehomed free or even better, rehomed by yourselves as a rehoming charity center this might make more sense.....what you're describing is an invert business atm !!
We take em for free and sell them on to whoever wants them...the ultimate business model where all your stock is free and your only overheads are for their short term housing until sold on, Alan Sugar would be proud :2thumb:


----------



## Jester UK (Aug 1, 2010)

a buisiness that makes no profit? Lol

No its been checked have a vet involved, all we need to do is inform the RSPCA and HMRC to reg the charity.


----------



## Jester UK (Aug 1, 2010)

once i can find enough space i will rehome them myself and hopefully, after vetenary confirmation, sale of healthy animals


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

to be brutally honest, more and more of the "rehoming" charitys pop up and then disapear again when nobody gives you stuff.. classic try to make money scheme in my eyes


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Well between us, we are looking to tie up all the loose ends, and make sure that we have all the relevant legal requirements, veterinary support structures etc

For now, it comes down to space between us.. but any money that comes from re-homing will not be used to line our own, or anyone who joins us, pockets. 
Rather it will be used to make people aware that we offer the service, and to cover any fees incurred. 
Transparency will be the core principle, so that anything we do can be looked at and held up to be beyond reproach. 
Like many, we have seen people come and go, mostly without trace, and mostly with their reputations in tatters.. I, and I think I can speak for Jester UK as well, have no desire to have that happen to us. 

The ins and outs are being looked at, and the creases ironed out... but for now, this is a sign of our intentions.


----------



## Jester UK (Aug 1, 2010)

there's all ways 1 that can't help themselves, however, all i have to say is what our Co. Founder has stated and in a perfect way might I add.

I'll just take this chance to thank TEENY for offering homes to some animals we may recieve!!: victory:


----------



## Jester UK (Aug 1, 2010)

*Thankyou*

Thanks to forever_20one for offering a home for some of the little ones :notworthy:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Jester UK said:


> there's all ways 1 that can't help themselves, however, all i have to say is what our Co. Founder has stated and in a perfect way might I add.
> 
> I'll just take this chance to thank TEENY for offering homes to some animals we may recieve!!: victory:


No problem, like i said i will help with advice if i can and will be a temp home for some ( although tbh they will prob stay here knowing my soft head lol)


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I'm interested - you say the animals will be sold on and this will cover the costs of care etc while with you in the rescue and that you would not be making any profit - what sort of prices will you be looking at? Only reason I ask is that tarantulas and inverts aren't usually expensive to maintain - I have several Ts, their enclosures share heating from a single large mat and they get one or two crickets a week, so the combined cost of food and electric for all of them is maybe a tenner or less a year? Working on a similar assumption you'd expect to be able to sell your rescued inverts for maybe only a few quid or less (not including P&P if your planning to post your rescues to their new homes) if all you're looking to do is recover your care costs?


----------



## Crotalus atrox (Dec 12, 2008)

The animals will be re-homed directly to keepers or donated to pet shops

Personally I would stick to just rehoming to private homes, zoos, etc and the education side of things. Surley donating to petshops (although make the petshops very happy) will just place these animals back into circulation funding the buisness that causes most of this in the first place through poor advice. At least with just you doing the rehoming you can be sure the home is suitable with proper advice, pics of their setups or even a vetting check should they be local?


----------



## Jester UK (Aug 1, 2010)

well, i plan to hire an industrial unit, and they arent cheap lol i will contribute myself but i cant just go shelling out £300+ a month when i have bills of my own to pay for,

If animals can come and be collected we'll just let em take it as long as the costomer ticks the right boxes e.g DWA or housing facilities.


----------



## Jester UK (Aug 1, 2010)

although looking at it broadly avoiding pet shops is the prefer, but i have a specialist pet shop that i have used myself and through time have befriended the owner's / employee's and would'nt even think of questioning their capabilities.

Naturally vet procedures will be incured as we recieve them, so naturally this add's to the cost. As will DWA procedures with out going Inverts.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Jester UK said:


> Naturally vet procedures will be incured as we recieve them, so naturally this add's to the cost.


Should this say vetting procedures ie vetting potential homes?

Curious as I see earlier you mentioned that a vet was involved, might I ask what the vets involvement is?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I mean't that having an actual vet that knows what he is talking about, should we need him for the animals.. and also, over here, to get your DWA (and register as a bone fide animal type charity), you have to have a vet inspection. Again, I have a friend who is a vet, and is happy to help out when he can.
I have a meeting with him next week to get it down on paper.
When it comes to vetting people.. I was kinda hoping that people we know from on here, and around the UK and Ireland, would be the likely recipients.. we are but a small community, and well spread out...but, should someone put in for an animal we are rehoming, and they are not known to anyone..then it is only right we make sure they know what they are doing, taking on etc.

We need transparency to be our watchword, and so it has to become our core.. so anyone, with any genuine queries, should be able to contact us and see exactly what goes where, to whom, and when.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm also interested in rehoming, especially mantids and stickies


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

Good luck :2thumb:

There's a home here for pretty much anything but T's/DWA's if one's needed: victory:


----------

